# Messed up network configuration during installation



## Imm0ral_Man1ak (Sep 21, 2018)

Hello again,
So I recently installed FreeBSD on a fresh new SSD and everything appears to be working as it should except one thing... There is no internet connection, there is no network, nothing. When I was in the Network configuration menu for the IPv4 and IPv6 (My PC uses IPv4 as far as I am aware) and when trying to configure the network, after the DHCP lease failed (if someone cares to explain me what this is I will appreciate it very much) the Resolver Configuration menu appeared, in which all of the bars (search bar, IPv4 DNS #1 & #2) were blank, which is not the case in all the videos and tutorials showing how to install FreeBSD which led me to believe I am doing something wrong, since my wireless card was seen by the system. 
Anyway, I am not able to do much on my newly installed system, and I have no idea how to navigate and re-configure my network settings. Any ideas?


----------



## michael_hackson (Sep 21, 2018)

Can this section of The FreeBSD Handbook help you?

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/network-wireless.html


----------



## scottro (Sep 21, 2018)

To redo network you can hit `bsdinstall netconfig` as root or with sudo or doas and there's a section there to reconfigure the network.

I have a little page about wireless configuration at http://srobb.net/fbsdquickwireless.html


----------



## SirDice (Sep 24, 2018)

Don't set up the wireless during installation, it's much easier to do once the system is up and running. Some wireless cards require additional firmware to be installed before you can use them. So, do the initial installation using a wired interface, then read the handbook regarding wireless.


----------



## markb (Oct 20, 2018)

*RE: Intel 8625*
Good eve,
I am *STUMPED* in that ifconfig shows I have a wireless connection / IP address but I simply don't connect unless I plug in my Cat5 cable.

wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    ether f8:59:71:fc:f9:ef
    hwaddr f8:59:71:fc:f9:ef
    inet 192.168.1.116 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255 
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet OFDM/36Mbps mode 11a
    status: associated
    ssid "Prospect Secure" channel 36 (5180 MHz 11a) bssid 58:ef:68:32:41:76
    regdomain FCC country US authmode WPA2/802.11i privacy ON
    deftxkey UNDEF AES-CCM 3:128-bit txpower 17 bmiss 10 mcastrate 6
    mgmtrate 6 scanvalid 60 wme roaming MANUAL
    groups: wlan 


*cat /boot/loader.conf*
nvidia-modeset_load="YES"
#nvidia_load="YES"
linux_load="YES"
autoboot_delay="2"

if_iwm_load="YES"
iwm8265fw_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
hw.psm.synaptics_support="1"

*cat /etc/rc.conf*
hostname="BSD11.2"
sshd_enable="YES"
kld_list="nvidia-modeset"
moused_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
#XORG
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
#WIRELESS 8625
wlans_iwm0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"
background_dhclient="YES"
ifconfig_em0="inet 192.168.1.135 netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="192.168.1.11"

What am I missing?  I appreciate any guidance.
Thanks!
Mark


----------



## markb (Oct 20, 2018)

uh....NEVER MIND.  I commented out these lines in /etc/rc.conf and wireless now works.   Hope this helps others.
Thanks,
Mark

#background_dhclient="YES"
#ifconfig_em0="inet 192.168.1.135 netmask 255.255.255.0"
#defaultrouter="192.168.1.11"


----------

